# Plumbing Olympics



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

The length to beat in the contiguous hair clog pull: 24"


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

Was that a top pull, out of trap, or a snake grab?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

That there is something only a plumber can appreciate. The worst part is that sitting here across the country I still smell it just looking at it :whistling2:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

just give plumersteve the gold!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll give you a 9.5 on that one, but I had to deduct .2 because of the sissy tape measure....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I'll give you a 9.5 on that one, but I had to deduct .2 because of the sissy tape measure....


I also noticed that ,,,lol


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Airgap said:


> I'll give you a 9.5 on that one, but I had to deduct .2 because of the sissy tape measure....


Must have pulled that tape out of the little lady's sewing box.

But that is a nice size hair trout, I'll have to find my pic of a squirrel I pull from a toilet with my closet auger.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

You jackasses. I like my little tape measure. I work I cabinets, and I cut short lengths of pipe. I don't need a 35' FatMax that weighs five pounds and keeps me from rollin around comfortably in bathrooms. Plus these little ones are cheep.

And if you must know...I pulled this baby out of the popup with my teeth and slathered some on my sandwich at lunch.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's one from a couple of weeks ago. It was a blonde squirrel. Nowhere near the length but had some girth.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Earlier this year I removed hair from a lady's shower drain. She had long wavy black hair. It looked like I had pulled a half-grown black cat out of the drain.

I didn't want to embarrass her any more by taking a pic, but now that we have olympics I wish I had!


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

HAHAHA! I absolutely love these kinds of calls. Usually they take 10 minutes, and your out. If the customer is standing there watching I'll do my Steve Irwin impression. "Take it easy mate, just wanna have a look, not gonna hurt cha, not gonna hurt cha" as I'm pulling it out. It usually gets at least a weird smile if not an all out chuckle.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I reckon that guy that pulled out a complete employees shirt in a thread a few weeks ago deserves a blue ribbon at least!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

love2surf927 said:


> Here's one from a couple of weeks ago. It was a blonde squirrel. Nowhere near the length but had some girth.



Careful, or you're gonna start a length vs width debate.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

*Winner Winner !*

Posting this for Revenge . 3' + I think he's going to take the gold !
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/biggest-hair-clogg-i-have-ever-seen-17070/


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Posting this for Revenge . 3' + I think he's going to take the gold !
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/biggest-hair-clogg-i-have-ever-seen-17070/


Holy crap!! Definitely a winner in the shower drain heat. Although, I'm afraid you have to present to claim your prize. JK.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Did i win the car


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

. . . .


This has to be good for a Silver.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> . . . .
> 
> 
> This has to be good for a Silver.



The length versus girth rules have not been established. Might need to be two different competitions. :laughing:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Indie said:


> The length versus girth rules have not been established. Might need to be two different competitions. :laughing:


I would have to say that is a good combo of both!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

This is sad I really wished I had taken pic of the biggest one I pulled one was I promise 4 ft long the thickest one was at my parents house my family consist of my dad my mom 3 sisters and I about two years ago i pulled out something the length of ptrap and full 2 in diamater


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Posting this for Revenge . 3' + I think he's going to take the gold !





Widdershins said:


> . . . .
> 
> This has to be good for a Silver.



I don't see any girlie tape measures....DISQUALIFIED!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I'll give you a 9.5 on that one, but I had to deduct .2 because of the sissy tape measure....


 9.5? Are you kidding me or what? Look in the sink, a part of it broke off, I give it a 9


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

This pic is a pair of ladies panties pulled outta the employe restroom sewer (3"sewer) at a public building with about 5 employees. I pulled them out the day after augering and cameraing this same line. LOL you shoulda seen the finger pointing. Bad picture but you get the point.








This is what I pulled from a 3" drain at a very popular chinese restaurant. The hammer head is there for scale. We had to dig it up and cut the line to get it all out.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lmao you know someone shiot there panties, and didn't want to leave no evidence behind in the trash can

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Lmao you know someone shiot there panties, and didn't want to leave no evidence behind in the trash can
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I broke a cable in a stack about a year ago and when I took it apart I found a pair of underwear and they had one halfway clean spot right below the tag. I wrote Warren on them with my sharpie and marched into the maintenence office and asked Warren if he was commando yesterday while I showed them to everyone. Good Times!


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bill said:


> 9.5? Are you kidding me or what? Look in the sink, a part of it broke off, I give it a 9


 must be the russian judge:laughing:.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

2' from a couple summers ago


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Airgap said:


> I'll give you a 9.5 on that one, but I had to deduct .2 because of the sissy tape measure....


Probably a service guy


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> Probably a service guy


 Do YOU have a problem with a service guy???


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Do YOU have a problem with a service guy???


Getting your 'crank' on a bit late or early in the day, eh?:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Getting your 'crank' on a bit late or early in the day, eh?:laughing:


He came on late so I'm giving it back...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> He came on late so I'm giving it back...


Just keep it low key.

We don't need any collateral damage.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

widdershins said:


> just keep it low key.
> 
> We don't need any more collateral damage.


t,ifify


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

U666A said:


> t,ifify


What is this t,ifify business anyway?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> What is this t,ifify business anyway?


"There, I fixed it for you!"

Right up there with "gee, lmgtfy!"


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

U666A said:


> "There, I fixed it for you!"
> 
> Right up there with "gee, lmgtfy!"


Had to google it!! LOL


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

So did I the first time around!
:laughing:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

*Service*



rjbphd said:


> Do YOU have a problem with a service guy???


No sorry , I don 't have ny problem with service guys. When on big construction projects I try to make sure I provide them with enough future work .

I think I was just referring to the weak ass tape measure the guy was using.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate service guys. Wait I am a service Guy. Wait a comma suposed to go in there lol


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

So you hate weak ass tape measures huh


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe it is too late for Olympics but still… :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AbsoluteDP said:


> Maybe it is too late for Olympics but still… :laughing:


I can't believe that person is touching that w/out gloves.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I can't believe that person is touching that w/out gloves.


Gloves are for sissy sparkies :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Gloves are for sissy sparkies :laughing:


 Ya gonna get the wires up in you arse for saying that, with gloves...laughing..


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Gloves are for sissy sparkies :laughing:


I wear gloves when I pull my own hair out of the shower drain.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Always have gloves on. You never know what might climb on/in you.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

No, no I know that guy.He uses the spray on gloves.

I myself only use the fingerless latex.They are the best all around gloves when it comes to working around toilets.

As for the plumbing olympics I had a homeowner fight with the inspector why he was not allowed a 3 inch trap on his tub.For that same reason the hair gets caught , this guy wants to make sure he wil never have a drain cleaning call at his house.Every pipe we put in is double the size(overkill) pretty much.

The end of the week we start brazing all his copper water pipe together.


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I wear gloves when I pull my own hair out of the shower drain.


 Good for you. :thumbsup:Have you ever tried to connect clay and PVC pipes with a Fernco coupling in gloves while raining? :whistling2:


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

patrick88 said:


> Always have gloves on. You never know what might climb on/in you.


 I guess you go to restaurant with you own knife and fork :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Best gloves I've found so far are the Western Safety Extra Heavy Duty Nitrile. They are black and fit snug enough that you don't lose dexterity, but thick and tough enough that you can actually use tools without tearing them.

The problem is that the only place I know that stocks them is Harbor Freight and they are usually out of stock 

If I could find a source I'd buy a case at a time and use them more often.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Dun' Right said:


> HAHAHA! I absolutely love these kinds of calls. Usually they take 10 minutes, and your out. If the customer is standing there watching I'll do my Steve Irwin impression. "Take it easy mate, just wanna have a look, not gonna hurt cha, not gonna hurt cha" as I'm pulling it out. It usually gets at least a weird smile if not an all out chuckle.


That's pretty damn funny. I gotta remember that one.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> No, no I know that guy.He uses the spray on gloves.
> 
> I myself only use the fingerless latex.They are the best all around gloves when it comes to working around toilets.
> 
> ...


The problem with over-sized drains is that the opposite is true. They get clogged more easily because drain size is based on DFUs and with the idea that the drain, when under normal use, will only ever be ⅓ full so as to carry all the waste or particulates properly without them settling on the bottom of the pipe as the water flows on. If it is too large, especially on kitchen drains, the grease starts to build up because the water level isn't high enough, as it's flowing, to properly carry the grease or other food particulates. Consequently, after about 3-5 yrs, under normal use, it starts to clog and you can only get a ⅜ or ½ cable down it, which won't properly clear it, so you have to use a jetter. In the end you have caused more problems than if you had run 2". All this is also why the new toilets that use 1.2 gpf or even the 1.5gpf don't work well on old 4" lines. The pipe is too big and that little of water doesn't raise high enough inside the pipe to properly carry the waste and thus the water flows but the solids settle to the bottom. Oversizing can be just as bad as under sizing. It just takes longer for problems to occur. In Texas for new residential homes, we can now use a 3" main because all the new toilets are only 1.2 gpf.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> The problem with over-sized drains is that the opposite is true. They get clogged more easily because drain size is based on DFUs and with the idea that the drain, when under normal use, will only ever be ⅓ full so as to carry all the waste or particulates properly without them settling on the bottom of the pipe as the water flows on. If it is too large, especially on kitchen drains, the grease starts to build up because the water level isn't high enough, as it's flowing, to properly carry the grease or other food particulates. Consequently, after about 3-5 yrs, under normal use, it starts to clog and you can only get a ⅜ or ½ cable down it, which won't properly clear it, so you have to use a jetter. In the end you have caused more problems than if you had run 2". All this is also why the new toilets that use 1.2 gpf or even the 1.5gpf don't work well on old 4" lines. The pipe is too big and that little of water doesn't raise high enough inside the pipe to properly carry the waste and thus the water flows but the solids settle to the bottom. Oversizing can be just as bad as under sizing. It just takes longer for problems to occur. In Texas for new residential homes, we can now use a 3" main because all the new toilets are only 1.2 gpf.


Last part, I totally agree with ya, now how to explain to the plumbing code experts with requiring 4" underground pipe to sewer pit from a half bath??? I rathered install 3"..


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Last part, I totally agree with ya, now how to explain to the plumbing code experts with requiring 4" underground pipe to sewer pit from a half bath??? I rathered install 3"..


Yup. Agreed.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The problems are just starting to be realized here , we go in and remodel a store and of course here comes the 1.28 or 1.1 gal flush WC they have to use in order to get the green points. But look at it this way there will be lots of service work out there.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> The problems are just starting to be realized here , we go in and remodel a store and of course here comes the 1.28 or 1.1 gal flush WC they have to use in order to get the green points. But look at it this way there will be lots of service work out there.


True, at one 60's store, I rebuilt the orginal closet as that place known for 6" cast iron and needs water to float it down.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> This pic is a pair of ladies panties pulled outta the employe restroom sewer (3"sewer) at a public building with about 5 employees. I pulled them out the day after augering and cameraing this same line. LOL you shoulda seen the finger pointing. Bad picture but you get the point.
> 
> This is what I pulled from a 3" drain at a very popular chinese restaurant. The hammer head is there for scale. We had to dig it up and cut the line to get it all out.





Mississippiplum said:


> Lmao you know someone shiot there panties, and didn't want to leave no evidence behind in the trash can
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I know this is an old post but just now read it so... 

You know that was a pretty recent stoppage due to what was causing it. Proper diagnosis for me would have included a quick visual inspection of the employees to see who wasn't wearing any panties.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> I know this is an old post but just now read it so...
> 
> You know that was a pretty recent stoppage due to what was causing it. Proper diagnosis for me would have included a quick visual inspection of the employees to see who wasn't wearing any panties.


Of cousre, only sewer rats would know...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Try these : 

http://www.toolsource.com/atlantic-...ee-nitrile-gloves-100box-xlarge-p-105988.html


----------

